# Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway



## furious_gamer (Sep 3, 2013)

Whoever wants to giveaway games/keys post here. I will soon Giveaway few leftover keys from Origin & Paradox Bundle...

Wait for the update....

Rules

1. 1 game per person.
2. Post you steam/desura/origin profile here.
3. To whom i am giving a key is solely my decision.
4. TDF User might be at least 4 months old and have posts more than 50.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

The key is invalid. Please dont post key's like this for the giveaway. Random google users who "STALK" websites and never make accounts might redeem the codes.

Please message it to TDF members only. 

Thanks  Hoping to get a free game #IndianMentality xD


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^^ It's a Desura game and other keys were worked for me. And it looks like someone used that key.

BTW Will post games next time and ask someone to PM me.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Me ME me mE

SteamID :  Blacklash

Origin : Blacklash07 add me 

Got It TY


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I have *1xMcPixel* key with me. Whoever genuinely interested in that game, post here. Don't PM me.

Please follow the rule while posting...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

can you give humble origin bundle keys? BF3 or Crysis 2 ME please.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Where do you guys get these keys from?


----------



## chris (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Where do you guys get these keys from?



*www.humblebundle.com/weekly

Only 18 hours left for paradox bundle. After that new bundle sales will come, sometimes you have to wait.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Luffy said:


> can you give humble origin bundle keys? BF3 or Crysis 2 ME please.



Well, right now i am getting rid of McPixel and other games. Will come to origin bundle later.


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Someone give me some keys  badly need Bf3  )


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



101gamzer said:


> Someone give me some keys  badly need Bf3  )



I don't have BF3.....


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^  which all games are given,any info might help


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



101gamzer said:


> ^  which all games are given,any info might help



I PMed you.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Quite surprised, no taker for McPixel?


----------



## snap (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

can you post which games are available for giveaway


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

McPixel and Thomas Was Alone....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Can I have both? I'm always up for freebies


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Extreme Gamer said:


> Can I have both? I'm always up for freebies



It's not about collecting, it's about are you interested in that game. Reason i am giving away is, instead of sitting idle in my steam profile, if someone else can play that, i am happy to give it away. BTW One game per person.


----------



## shad2401 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Any chance of you having THQ humble bundle games also ?


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^^ Nope....


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Hi...guys i have keys for crisis 2ME  and Mirrors edge. If somebody needs please ask here.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

*If* Crisis 2 ME have some sort of DLC/ new content *AND* no one else is interested, then I'd like to have it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Hi...guys i have keys for crisis 2ME  and Mirrors edge. If somebody needs please ask here.



will you please give crysis 2 ME key to me?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> It's not about collecting, it's about are you interested in that game. Reason i am giving away is, instead of sitting idle in my steam profile, if someone else can play that, i am happy to give it away. BTW One game per person.



I am kinda interested in McPixel.

Key received, thank you.


----------



## DVJex (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



furious_gamer said:


> McPixel and Thomas Was Alone....



I'll take "Thomas Was Alone". And keep a time limit so that i'll be eligible for the next next giveaway or something  .

EDIT : Got the key, thanks pal.


----------



## thinkjamil (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

thinkjamil

add me on steam. I'm low on steam pals


----------



## moniker (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



nikku_hot123 said:


> Hi...guys i have keys for crisis 2ME  and Mirrors edge. If somebody needs please ask here.



Can you give me the key for Mirror's edge if anyone hasn't asked for it already? Thanks!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I have keys for following steam games, post here if you want one.

* Alien Hallway
* Zombie Shooter
* Zombie Shooter 2


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

*GOT CRYSIS 2 ME TY nikku_hot123  *


----------



## d3p (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Contact me, if someone need some discount coupons.

for details refer this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/177779-discount-coupons-giveaway.html


----------



## lightning23 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

can i get crysis 2 or mirror edge?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@furious, give a criteria that tdf account should be some 1-2 months old.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I have 'Dead Space' key on steam that I got in a giveaway on TechEnclave. I realize that I will not be able to play the game, so I'm offering the key if someone is interested.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^May I ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Dead Space key given to deepakkrishnan.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

god bless you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



cyborg47 said:


> god bless you



?????


----------



## moniker (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@nikku_hot 123 Got the key for mirror's edge, thanks!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I need someone to gift me an unused, lying around game on Steam. I want to activate my account.


----------



## snap (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[Steam] (Game) Pid : FreeGameFindings


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Is there any key left from Origin Bundle ?

If yes please consider me if u can ?

Origin : tanmaymohan
Steam : /id/3272530143


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Got 6 gift copies of Dead Island: Epidemic on steam. The game looks meh imo


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Are you giving it away? Then book one for me


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Yea got 6 copies to give 

Steam id : Steam Community :: TheVenerable


----------



## chris (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] added you, i will take one if still available.


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



snap said:


> Got 6 gift copies of Dead Island: Epidemic on steam. The game looks meh imo



I will take one, i played all the series of dead island and love to have this one.


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

sent to chris and reloaded, 2 on hold for nikku and seamon. 2 remaining


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Thanks. I will add you after reaching home.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



snap said:


> sent to chris and reloaded, 2 on hold for nikku and seamon. 2 remaining



you mean this one ? Dead Island: Epidemic on Steam


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



snap said:


> sent to chris and reloaded, 2 on hold for nikku and seamon. 2 remaining



Thanks i got it


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] yep got the keys from some giveaway


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



snap said:


> Yea got 6 copies to give
> 
> Steam id : Steam Community :: TheVenerable



lemme have one !


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Nerevarine said:


> lemme have one !



I thought you were already in my friend list, can you add me


----------



## DVJex (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Are all the poor peeps thinking DI Epidemic is a FPS??


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

no, i think its a moba ? Im not entirely sure


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Thanks [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] got it.


----------



## snap (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[Steam] (Game) Dino D-Day : FreeGameFindings another one

Fyi The Indie Gala also do giveaways but it requires indiegala account and have to login through our steam account, so i don't post these.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

thanks snap, for teh game.. ur da boss!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

thanks [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

hey i need one cs:go/payday2/ for cheap or free if possible other free games are also welcome


----------



## chris (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Thanks [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] for Dead Island: Epidemic. 

I finished initial tutorial and one round multiplayer. It is somewhat like Left4Dead. But different graphics. I don't like the character movement, i have some difficulty in controlling the character, i faced similar problem when playing Bastion (only played it few minutes).


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I am in the gifting mood today.
Will gift steam game of your choice [PRICE NO BAR] for a few TDF members.
Post ur ID and game of your choice.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Dark souls 2 
nerevarine5 

Im skeptical but who doesnt like free stuff


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Just tell me how do I gift it.
@pkkumarcool 
PURCHASE AS GIFT OPTION IS GREYED OUT FOR ME 

Add me, STEAM ID: utkarshns


----------



## chris (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> PURCHASE AS GIFT OPTION IS GREYED OUT FOR ME



Purchase as gift greyed out for all games ?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Na, my mistake. Not for all just tried Dark Souls II and it was giftable.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

HOLy fcking **** !! I love u man


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Dark Souls 2 pliz.  
Or Metro last light :3

Steam Id:- MultiSapman.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Anyone else?
Gifted Dark Souls II to Stomfrost, in return he gave me 200inr talktime


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^I'll give you Rs. 250 talktime, gift me CS: GO, pretty please?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=60024]NVIDIAGeek[/MENTION] add me on steam


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^Crap, it's updating. Here's my ID: TrollRiver.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Mother of god @_@ THanks for DS2 man.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@TrollRiver accept the invitation

- - - Updated - - -

Done CS:GO for @trollriver

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone, anything else?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=122445]utkarsh[/MENTION]: Man, I can't thank you enough. Now, how do I transfer the talktime? :3


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Online recharge


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Online recharge



I don't own a bank a/c. :< I use Airtel. Anyway possible?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^NVIDIAGeek
Kill it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Offer still stands, I mean still in gifting mood ??


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
Yeah, Internet crapped!
Which game?
Add me on steam
ID: utkarshns


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=73844]gameranand[/MENTION]
> Yeah, Internet crapped!
> Which game?
> Add me on steam
> ID: utkarshns



Added you already several mins ago...plz accept. )


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Wow  [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] Can i get Borderlands 2? playing on igpu so can't be greedy 

My steam id : Steam Community :: TheVenerable


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Thanks a ton man for GRID Autosport.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

If its ok, I'd like to have DayZ  [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
I'll treat you at Tunday Kababi (Windsor Strret) or can get your recharge done as well 

- - - Updated - - -

I'll add you later in evening once i reach home


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@Piyush add me, DayZ with all DLC coming ur way.
How do u know that I live somewhere near Windsor???

- - - Updated - - -

Piyush Kumar aka White Fang.
Cant gift until u accept the friend request!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

wow. that's cool [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

You guys shouldn't discuss prices here imho. Not regarding forum rules per se, but isn't it kiiinda illegal to resell?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]
Not reselling, I am gifting.
Not discussing prices.
ppl wanted to express there appreciation so some of them got my phone recharged.
I dont need anything, all I want is to help some and want them to help others where ever possible.
Thats all


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^You a God or something? I'm pretty sure I'm confused right now...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am in the gifting mood today.
> Will gift steam game of your choice [PRICE NO BAR] for a few TDF members.
> Post ur ID and game of your choice.



gta0gagan dark souls 2 plz


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I sure do share your thoughts on the same, just saying to be careful that's all. Don't take it like a warning or anything because of the green color 

You're doing an Indian Parallel Universe thing here dude! Any chance you have Civ5 in your backpack can exchange for wisdom and internet cookiez?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



gta0gagan said:


> gta0gagan dark souls 2 plz



hmm i guess i am too late...........


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
add me, cant gift until then
 [MENTION=60024]NVIDIAGeek[/MENTION]
nah bro, that's a bit too far!

- - - Updated - - -
   [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION]
Add me

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION] add me
Civ 5 will be your way.


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]

Thanks man, for Borderlands 2 


It's looks like Nerevarine prayed for me to get BO2


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

ok srsly ........there are many questions in my mind now............ but first of all thanks [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]............


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I am tired, my back hurts.
Done for the day.

Help others if it doesnt hurt you. A day will come where you will surely be rewarded.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

^Yep. GabeN's apprentice, he is.


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I was just giving away games which i got for free and spreading news about various giveaways.  Karma


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] hey can you gift me Real Boxing??


----------



## hsr (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

What Steam couldn't deliver me, this guy did for free. You sir, are great!
Civ5: Complete Edition


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> @Piyush add me, DayZ with all DLC coming ur way.
> How do u know that I live somewhere near Windsor???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Im leaving office right now.
Will reach home by 8. 
And I live in indirapuram as well

- - - Updated - - -

I actually know how can he gifts so much. Can tell the secret if Utkarsh is fine by it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Piyush said:


> I actually know how can he gifts so much. Can tell the secret if Utkarsh is fine by it.



Let it be a secret. Not everything needs to be known.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Let it be a secret. Hehe.
I have your game ready to be gifted.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Let it be a secret. Hehe.
> I have your game ready to be gifted.



who are you dude...........

- - - Updated - - -

gaben??


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Let it be a secret. Hehe.
> I have your game ready to be gifted.



Alright sir, it will be a secret then


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am in the gifting mood today.
> Will gift steam game of your choice [PRICE NO BAR] for a few TDF members.
> Post ur ID and game of your choice.


thanx bro add me hellblazer33/Pankaj95 frend req sent on steam,gift me cs:go,payday 2 i will even do the rchg for you pm me your no. thanx


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am in the gifting mood today.
> Will gift steam game of your choice [PRICE NO BAR] for a few TDF members.
> Post ur ID and game of your choice.



Can you gift me Dayz, i really want this game. I added you on steam.


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Maybe you guys would like these subreddits :

Giving away Steam games since 2011!

Random Acts Of Gaming:

Gift of Games


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@Reloaded @pkkumarcool
Done!
Enjoy

PS: Done for the day and almost broke!
no more requests plz


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] [MENTION=99171]pkkumarcool[/MENTION]
> Done!
> Enjoy



Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Deleted


----------



## snap (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*


----------



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Got DayZ from him


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am in the gifting mood today.
> Will gift steam game of your choice [PRICE NO BAR] for a few TDF members.
> Post ur ID and game of your choice.



Please gift Dayz or Metal Gear Rising to my steam ID : MY Steam ID


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Counter Strike please-
koolcoolkg -Steam ID


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am tired, my back hurts.
> Done for the day.
> 
> Help others if it doesnt hurt you. A day will come where you will surely be rewarded.


^
This.
I am done, will return some time.
Regards,
Off-Season Santa


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

thanks

will remember this. that was awesome. 



Utkarsh2008 said:


> help others where ever possible.
> Thats all


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> @Reloaded @pkkumarcool
> Done!
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



didnt got it bro :/


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Anorion said:


> thanks
> 
> will remember this. that was awesome.


no **** , of course we will remember this, first time in my life somebody did this......


----------



## Jripper (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Same here.


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

He gave the gift and said in return just feed the poor and plant some trees whenever possible. ;_;


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



pkkumarcool said:


> didnt got it bro :/



There was some technical trouble gifting you, will try tomorrow.
Don't worry. You WILL get it tomorrow, both of them.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



snap said:


> He gave the gift and said in return just feed the poor and plant some trees whenever possible. ;_;



Yeah, a true hero among us. :'(


----------



## gameranand (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

A true angel in our gaming community.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Long live this guy so awesome!!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Absolutely all requests in this thread fulfilled.
Now its your time to do good, be it any way.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> Absolutely all requests in this thread fulfilled.
> Now its your time to do good, be it any way.



Thank you ,for giving this awesome giveaway


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

hey thanks [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] for giving me 20$ steam money for a 8$ game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Someone donate me micecraft  steam id-harshilsharma63


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Someone donate me Saints Row 4 plz


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



theserpent said:


> Someone donate me Saints Row 4 plz



It isn't worth pirating.

- - - Updated - - -

Contrastingly, here's EA charging for f***ing demos.


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Finally back from office. This is dream come true. Does anyone has Call of duty: modern warfare. Somebody? anybody?

- - - Updated - - -

I guess I am late, damn office.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

OK, ppl who got more credit pls fulfill others dreams.
Help others.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> OK, ppl who got more credit pls fulfill others dreams.
> Help others.



there are people here with huge steam balance but.............


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

You can bet on that


----------



## Nitishshah18 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

I also want COD4, so i can compete with these guys & get headshots..... so they dont call me cheater.....


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

 Is this thread's name 'Demand your game'?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

its like santa claus in real life
the day will be remembered by all in tdf history


----------



## seamon (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Please donate me DOTA 2, if possible.
 

- - - Updated - - -

PS:I know it's F2P.


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Btw i have Xbox live 5$ credit code for USA only, how can i give it away or trade it?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

The competitors pack is paid, u can have it.
Y500 brotherhood sake!

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]
Xbox Live credit
The only way to donate it is throw it in the wild, someone will eventually use it.
Goto xbox us forums and simply post it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

i need bf4 premium from origin my all steam dreams are fullfilled anybody who can get me bf4 with trading steam gift help and pm me pls


----------



## snap (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Xbox code givenaway and the last DI-epidemic gift also. Feeling so empty


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

Nice gifting dude. Great job.

Anyways, @everyone-

Do add me on Steam, playing Dota 2 and CSGO these days, ID: wuodland

A small giveaway by me on Steamgifts: The Walking Dead: 400 Days Giveaway - Created by wuodland


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



pkkumarcool said:


> i need bf4 premium from origin my all steam dreams are fullfilled anybody who can get me bf4 with trading steam gift help and pm me pls



same here need bf4 premium will pay some amount...........


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

@pkkumarcool
Check PM.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*

lucky guy.........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 8, 2014)

If anyone becomes a Santa, please consider gifting me Dark Souls 2. Thank you very much if you do. :>


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Steam/Desura/Origin Games Giveaway Thread*



Utkarsh2008 said:


> @pkkumarcool
> Check PM.


didnt got anything in pm bro


----------



## snap (Jul 8, 2014)

Did you check your orign/steam or your tdf pm?  ^^


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 8, 2014)

Burnout Paradise available?


----------



## petergriffin (Jul 8, 2014)

woah! Is this for real?!  
guys add me on steam : killinzone 
(i am new )
are any games still available ?? any good ol fps cod mw2 or *bf bad company2* (really want this one)
thanks in advance !!


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 8, 2014)

Check PM once again at TDF only

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> If anyone becomes a Santa, please consider gifting me Dark Souls 2. Thank you very much if you do. :>



I will take care of that by 11pm today, I guess.


----------



## snap (Jul 8, 2014)

Truly in heaven [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 8, 2014)

@petergriffin   [MENTION=60024]NVIDIAGeek[/MENTION]

Check PM! 


- - - Updated - - -

Massive Headache!
:X
Bye


----------



## petergriffin (Jul 8, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @petergriffin   [MENTION=60024]NVIDIAGeek[/MENTION]
> 
> Check PM!
> 
> ...



god bless you man
i am ryt now downloading the game!!!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 8, 2014)

hmm! I think I have few origin and steam keys lying around. Let's see


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 8, 2014)

Super massive headache.
All requests to be fulfilled tomorrow or day after, hold your horses.

Vibrating head


----------



## petergriffin (Jul 8, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> hmm! I think I have few origin and steam keys lying around. Let's see


invite send


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 8, 2014)

i need origin keys anyone


----------



## snap (Jul 8, 2014)

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Give gift


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 9, 2014)

Please give Need for speed rivals deluxe edition


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Super massive headache.
> All requests to be fulfilled tomorrow or day after, hold your horses.
> 
> Vibrating head



Check your PM, my dear Santa. :>


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 9, 2014)

Can you gift me Watch_Dogs Deluxe Edition


----------



## DVJex (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=138767]tanmaymohan[/MENTION], CYPM
And btw ano, good job closing one of the two giveaway threads.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

i also want bff4 premium or bad company2 or DayZ heard it was very good for coop...........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
CYPM


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] YGPM


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i also want bff4 premium or bad company2 or DayZ heard it was very good for coop...........



i traded payday 2+dayz for bf4 premium origin account you can trade here *www.facebook.com/groups/traders24/ first make sure guy is trusted.You dont need to be lucky everytime just need some brain


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got some PMs.
Will do the needful by 10am


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Got some PMs.
> Will do the needful by 10am


PM sent.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear Santa,

   I would be super grateful if you could send me a copy of Witcher 3 pre-order. 


Thanking U 
Poor rich guy
Jojo


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Just woke up.
Still brushing my teeth.
Hold on till 11.
Sorry


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2014)

Dear Utkarsh,

Would be awesome if you could send me a copy of either Grid Autosport or DayZ or Papers Please.

Thanks
thetechfreak


----------



## Nipun (Jul 9, 2014)

If Santa Utkarsh could get me a Rise of Nations(Extended Edition) on Steam, I would be more than delighted! Please? 

My steam ID is nipunarora.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

@all
check ur PM 

Please no more requests for 5 days

- - - Updated - - -

Did I miss any post in the thread?

Before this message of mine?


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> check ur PM
> 
> Please no more requests for 5 days
> ...



How do u giveaway new games for free??

- - - Updated - - -

Or do u trade


----------



## Nipun (Jul 9, 2014)

This is an awesome Santa. I wish I could have asked for a better internet connection. 

Thanks a lot for the games!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2014)

Much appreciated. Thanks a lot [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> How do u giveaway new games for free??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Or do u trade




U know!
99% of the wealth is with 1% of the people.
There is a secret behind that.
This distinguishes a few from the lot.

- - - Updated - - -

My fav. game 

*i.imgur.com/vUDdVLA.jpg


----------



## Reloaded (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @all
> check ur PM
> 
> Please no more requests for 5 days
> ...



Thanks a lot


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> U know!
> 99% of the wealth is with 1% of the people.
> There is a secret behind that.
> This distinguishes a few from the lot.
> ...



Wow can I get plants vs zombies modern warfare please


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can I get pool nation on Steam?


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

Didn't he say no requests for 5 days 




Spoiler



Waits patiently


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

@*harshilsharma63*    @amjath 

check PM.


- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Didn't he say no requests for 5 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^+111111111111111111111


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would be super grateful if you could send me a copy of Witcher 3 pre-order.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] me too me too ...thanks in advance


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I hate denying but please read post 186. [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] check pm


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> @*harshilsharma63*    @amjath
> 
> check PM.
> 
> ...



i have always been whining [did it in tdf too] that i dont recieve gifts/ won lotteries but it happened today thanks a zillion bro


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I hate denying but please read post 186. [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] check pm



ohh...missed that...maybe intentionally


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
check pm

- - - Updated - - -



Utkarsh2008 said:


> @*harshilsharma63*    @amjath
> 
> check PM.
> 
> ...



^
+ zillion zillion


----------



## abhidev (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
> check pm



how are you able to giveaway so much maan....thanks a ton  ....my prayers have been answered


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Believe it or not, most of you here can give.
I mean look at the signatures, most of you have unlocked multiplier top of the line Intel chips and a more than decent graphics card to pair.
But most of you think only for yourselves. :shame:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

What if I told you to take a look again what was my last config and what is current... Even now its mid range gaming only that's afteri have spent all my savings in it ... After taking some loans from friends also.....

- - - Updated - - -

Travelling in bus used the budget of two wheeler in pc thats how much crazy i am ...

- - - Updated - - -

Spends half time looking for giveaway only because dnt have the dough to buy it.... Believe me dude idk about others , buy if I had the dough i would have bought stuff , never needed to ask any one....

And I am sure here that no one here is low enough to have money but only wants to spend yours...

- - - Updated - - -

btw played on igpu for one whole year till I could collect cash for the real thing...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

^calm down.
All i am saying is that we can spend 19 bucks on a pack of milk and give it to a poor kid every alternate day or even once a week.
But most of us don't.
Was not pointing figures at anyone.
: PEACE :


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> ^calm down.
> All i am saying is that we can spend 19 bucks on a pack of milk and give it to a poor kid every alternate day or even once a week.
> But most of us don't.
> Was not pointing figures at anyone.
> : PEACE :



idk about milk but ya when m eating outside sometime I do purchase beggars some food... I really don't like to give money...directly...

- - - Updated - - -

Although i shouldn't say this in public as it null and voids the reason behind doing it...

But if taking this as an example already no one will die of hunger...

And ya I was just telling because people usually assume ideas about me seeing my sig....

Thats why have put both config here....


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

All cool.
Everyone should do what is on their  capacity to help others.


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] Thanks man for the unexpected gift


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
Thanks a lot my gaming angel. 



Waiting for 5 days.....snips.


----------



## mugiwara_luffy (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow...Is this for real :shock 

Was looking for some giveaways on google when i came across this.
 [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] Can you please get me a game on steam?


----------



## amjath (Jul 9, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] peace bro, I know that fell of playing in igpu bro. mine ~1.5 years and running


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

I had completed MW1 and MW2 on Intel X3100 Integrated card with 15 FPS on both games. I had to look down and move during much of the game to increase FPS. Now??? Everything maxed out


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

Still playing on igpu...


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

snap said:


> Still playing on igpu...



Which one?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

My home desktop is q6600 with dg33fb(onboard) without a dgpu.
Got the y500(gt750m, us import) last year.


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> My home desktop is q6600 with dg33fb(onboard) without a dgpu.
> Got the y500(gt750m, us import) last year.



Get SLI xD.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Trying hard, gt750m5 ultrabay is out of stock in the us.


----------



## snap (Jul 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which one?



intel hd 4000 the laptop one :\


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Trying hard, gt750m5 ultrabay is out of stock in the us.



Yep looks like they are extinct now like GT 650ms.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

My friend has a Canadian y500 650m sli.
Horrible issues with certain games.
The perf at 790mhz is comparable to 750m at 1.1ghz with no overvolting.


----------



## seamon (Jul 9, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> My friend has a Canadian y500 650m sli.
> Horrible issues with certain games.
> The perf at 790mhz is comparable to 750m at 1.1ghz with no overvolting.



Near perfect scaling due to a lot of tweaking here but then again if you have SLI, you should get used to this stuff. 100% scaling on both cards in 90% of game collection. Both cards running at 1080Mhz to surpass GTX 770m.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, i know you have a nice setup.
Gtx 770 level is pretty damn good, easily equal to or slightly higher than 860m in y50.
Me too trying for 750m5, but it's out of stock.

Enough ot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2014)

Just wanted to say thanks again for the giveaway, been playing DS for 2 days straight


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 9, 2014)

2days straight... I don't think that's a very good thing.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2014)

[MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
Hey my gaming Angel, CYPM.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 10, 2014)

A noob question ...  How do you give away games ?
I mean, do you buy as a gift, share the serials  ,  add game to inventory  or something else ?


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 10, 2014)

Gift or provide credit.


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 10, 2014)

what is happening here??  

- - - Updated - - -

if this is like say the name and you get it, then can anyone gift me Rise Of Nations:Extended Edition or DayZ? 
 i cant be greedy as i play on a pD and GT210


----------



## Albanox (Jul 10, 2014)

I have some coupons to giveaway. If someone want it can pm me


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 10, 2014)

^^which?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> 2days straight... I don't think that's a very good thing.



toughest game ever mine is still downloading.............. 512kbps........ just completed playdate game download burnout paradise..........


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 10, 2014)

I am spoiling the countries future!
:realization:

--------update---------
I am spoiling the country's future!
:realization:

DAMN SWYPE


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am spoiling the countries future!
> :realization:


Which countries future? What spoiling ?


----------



## snap (Jul 10, 2014)

cause Nerevarine playing the game 2 days straight


----------



## Anorion (Jul 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> Which countries future? What spoiling ?



kids are the county's future no.
he is spoiling the kids
spoil as in overindulge


----------



## amjath (Jul 11, 2014)

Anorion said:


> kids are the county's future no.
> he is spoiling the kids
> spoil as in overindulge


So let him do the age verification as steam does


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> I am spoiling the countries future!
> :realization:
> DAMN SWYPE





Anorion said:


> kids are the county's future no.
> he is spoiling the kids
> spoil as in overindulge



Oh Don't you worry my gaming angel [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION]
I'm no kid, I am in my twenties.


----------



## DVJex (Jul 11, 2014)

^ You're a student. So i'm pretty sure you count too .



pkkumarcool said:


> i traded payday 2+dayz for bf4 premium origin account you can trade here *www.facebook.com/groups/traders24/ first make sure guy is trusted.You dont need to be lucky everytime just need some brain


steamtrades.com


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2014)

I'll just throw it here, greed is bad. Use the opportunity only when necessary.

kthxbai.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> if this is like say the name and you get it, then can anyone gift me Rise Of Nations:Extended Edition or DayZ?
> i cant be greedy as i play on a pD and GT210



As someone who tried playing DayZ on a 9500GT, it isn't worth getting now. Lots of bugs are there that need fixing and lots of optimization that need to be done. Getting 12FPS~

You won't get much of an improvement on your GT210.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 12, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> As someone who tried playing DayZ on a 9500GT, it isn't worth getting now. Lots of bugs are there that need fixing and lots of optimization that need to be done. Getting 12FPS~



yup tats why i got skyrim le.......

- - - Updated - - -



gta0gagan said:


> yup tats why i got skyrim le.......



played the ahem version from a very long time so wanted to contribute to developer by getting original.........


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 13, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> As someone who tried playing DayZ on a 9500GT, it isn't worth getting now. Lots of bugs are there that need fixing and lots of optimization that need to be done. Getting 12FPS~
> 
> You won't get much of an improvement on your GT210.





then RoN it is then 

or maybe Divinity original sin


----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> then RoN it is then



Would be glad to see you in RoN with [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION].


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 14, 2014)

Anybody have any decent spare steam profile back ground ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Anybody have any decent spare steam profile back ground ?



I have one of Arkham city if you want. [MENTION=138101]Bhargav[/MENTION] gave me that one


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 14, 2014)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Anybody have any decent spare steam profile back ground ?



have two CSGO backgrounds and a l4d2 one. pm me in steam of you want them.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 14, 2014)

Finally, I downloaded a game.

*i.imgur.com/8XIgKgx.jpg


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 14, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Finally, I downloaded a game.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8XIgKgx.jpg



Good....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 14, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Finally, I downloaded a game.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8XIgKgx.jpg



What is that speed?! 0_0


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 14, 2014)

IIT-k it is.
200-300mbps downlink, hostel lan. 


BTW, it sticks at the loading screen when I enter career mode and stays there till eternity.
Benchmark works fin though.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 14, 2014)

^my friend is there too in 2nd yr abhinav you may know him he was a topper


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)

I have a gift copy of Gun Monkeys in my inventory if anyone is interested.



Spoiler



btw go to pcgamer you get it for free + a gift copy also


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2014)

i have 3 discount coupon gifts in my inventory..........Diehard Dungeon , Rhiannon: Curse of the Four Branches and Ultratron cantact me if any one wants them............gta0gagan steam id...........


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

LOL was about to post here for Giveaway but gave it to [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]. He didn't had it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 20, 2014)

no more giveaways now


----------



## Piyush (Jul 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> no more giveaways now



Why not you start one?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 20, 2014)

can we giveaway games from our steam library?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 20, 2014)

abhidev said:


> can we giveaway games from our steam library?



NO we can't.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 20, 2014)

gameranand said:


> LOL was about to post here for Giveaway but gave it to [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]. He didn't had it.


yup thanks for that. ninja'd it before it was even posted.


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

I got 1 'Anomaly Warzone Earth' code to giveaway and if someone still don't have 'Gun Monkeys' i have that too


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

me me...send me Anomaly  or you can set up a giveaway on steam gifts


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

Me me me.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2014)

snap said:


> I got 1 'Anomaly Warzone Earth' code to giveaway and if someone still don't have 'Gun Monkeys' i have that too



Create a private giveaway on steam gifts like I did. That way its more exciting


----------



## abhidev (Jul 23, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Create a private giveaway on steam gifts like I did. That way its more exciting



yea...everyone will get a fair chance to win


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2014)

I just have a code for anomaly not in my inventory so...


If someone really wants it you can create an account here and you will receive the code in you mail  [Steam] (Game) Anomaly:Warzone Earth : FreeGameFindings

PS; just create a throwaway account using a disposable email


----------



## snap (Jul 25, 2014)

Wonder where [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] is


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

snap said:


> Wonder where [MENTION=48113]Utkarsh2008[/MENTION] is



last post
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/165520-pc-game-deals-84.html


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2014)

I have 2 or 3 Metro 2033 Gifts from HB....Ping me if interested.


----------



## snap (Nov 13, 2014)

Even i got a extra link if anyone interested in metro 2033


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2014)

Interested in Metro 2033, please PM me or ping me on Steam : Lone Ranger

- - - Updated - - -

I have some coupons on Steam, will post them when I can get access my inventory


----------



## Alok (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys Wither 2 is free ... look at gog homepage.


----------



## chris (Nov 16, 2014)

Alok said:


> Guys Wither 2 is free ... look at gog homepage.



Good, that is 7 days of clicking. Keep this thread active, so we don't forget to collect stamp everyday


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2014)

chris said:


> Good, that is 7 days of clicking. Keep this thread active, so we don't forget to collect stamp everyday


I did set a reminder. I got 4 stamp so far


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 16, 2014)

Guys I got two discount coupons on steam for serious sam 2 and fable anniversary. Anyone interested in a trade ping me on steam.
Steam name: dawnspectre


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 16, 2014)

Alok said:


> Guys Wither 2 is free ... look at gog homepage.



Thanks for sharing  Alarms set.


----------



## Alok (Nov 17, 2014)

just 3 more for Witcher 2


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

Alok said:


> just 3 more for Witcher 2



2 to go today and tomo for me


----------



## Alok (Nov 19, 2014)

Got Witcher 2 with all bonus goodies+movie . GOG is great 
Also got Mount and Blade


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 19, 2014)

2 left for gog


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wanna giveaway "The Witcher 2 (Enhanced Edition)" that I won on GOG. I won't playing this so I can hand over my account to someone who needs this game (will change email and password). Post below if you need this.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 12, 2015)

I need this [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 12, 2015)

need it [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I need this  @harshilsharma63 . Thanks in advance.



guys its drm free game u can just share the game................


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys its drm free game u can just share the game................


That's called the P- word buddy....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys its drm free game u can just share the game................



you cannot "share" anything unless it is specifically stated "shareware" which it is not.. "sharing" something that isnt shareware is called piracy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> guys its drm free game u can just share the game................



You don't have the permission to share what you purchase, unless of course both players use the same computer and live together.



aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's called the P- word buddy....



True.



Nerevarine said:


> you cannot "share" anything unless it is specifically stated "shareware" which it is not.. "sharing" something that isnt shareware is called piracy



Exactly.

So technically, even I'll be pirating if I give this game to someone?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 13, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You don't have the permission to share what you purchase, unless of course both players use the same computer and live together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. If you give an unused key to someone that's legal and its called gifting 

All is cool as long as one key is tagged to a single account and only that person- the owner downloads it from their own account to play themselves and not distribute it. Simple.

So you can gift your unused key. Null sweat chummer


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2015)

> Exactly.
> 
> So technically, even I'll be pirating if I give this game to someone?



I think no, unless GoG rules states that transferring account to another person is not accepted.. In fact, it is the same thing as buying an original game and giving to someone to play.. No piracy here as you are not replicating  and distributing your account to more than one person


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2015)

As the result from a pseudorandom voting code written in C++, the game goes to [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]. PM me your email address so I can transfer the account.

*i.imgur.com/gnwGYV2.png


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> As the result from a pseudorandom voting code written in C++, the game goes to  @adityak469 . PM me your email address so I can transfer the account.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gnwGYV2.png



damn i wanted it...........


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 13, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That's called the P- word buddy....



I also got Witcher 2 on GoG.  I suppose Witcher 2 team gets some  profit out of it for every download (from ads on GoG may be ? )   if people are downloading from there as opposed to torrents.




harshilsharma63 said:


> You don't have the permission to share what you purchase, unless of course both players use the same computer and live together.


How true is the live together part ?
My cousin completed Crysis & Warhead on my computer. He does not live with me.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 13, 2015)

Witcher 2 was on giveaway on GOG (even I have it). So, do giveaway games also become shareware?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 13, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Witcher 2 was on giveaway on GOG (even I have it). So, do giveaway games also become shareware?


No they don't. Cdpr did a witcher 2 giveaway to its fans. That doesn't make the game shareware. Mind you I say witcher fans coz you had to login to gog for seven days to get tw2 finally. In a way it was a stunt to increase gog visits. True. But in no way does it make tw2 a shareware now. Cdpr still own copyrights. And hence you can't copy the game without their permission. Though you may use your own copy or lend it to a friend for a period during which only your friend plays it and no1 else. Just think of it as analogous to steam family library sharing without the DRM and as long as you follow that you are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> As the result from a pseudorandom voting code written in C++, the game goes to [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]. PM me your email address so I can transfer the account.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gnwGYV2.png



i did not expect to win   

ygpm


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a key for The Witcher Enhanced Editon & TW2(both GOG). Will only give to players who will play.

Post any random number between 1-50 and I will send the games to the nearest or exact guess). Will use random.org
Will post the winners tomorrow and PM key.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 13, 2015)

I need witcher 1. I own witcher 2. 47 will be for me


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 14, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> Have a key for The Witcher Enhanced Editon & TW2(both GOG). Will only give to players who will play.
> 
> Post any random number between 1-50 and I will send the games to the nearest or exact guess). Will use random.org
> Will post the winners tomorrow and PM key.



11 is mine.Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I need witcher 1. I own witcher 2. 47 will be for me





kunalgujarathi said:


> 11 is mine.Thanks.



Since you two were the only two guys to post, I will PM [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] the Witcher 1 key and [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION] the TW2 key. 

Redeem them on gog.com/redeem


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks thetechfreak..I will redeem tomorrow


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

I got witcher 2 Enhanced Edition GOG key ...Who want it ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 16, 2015)

Me
10char


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

PM your mail id. I'll mail the key.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 16, 2015)

Looking for insurgency key.


----------



## Alok (Jan 16, 2015)

Sent keys for Witcher 2 & Gamers to ariftwister. Have fun


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 16, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Looking for insurgency key.



so am I


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 16, 2015)

Me too insurgency


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 16, 2015)

I too would like an insurgency key


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 17, 2015)

in the queue for insurgency key too


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2015)

in queue for gta v key


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 5, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> in queue for gta v key



Lol, I really dont think that's gonna happen anytime soon


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Lol, I really dont think that's gonna happen anytime soon



not in 3 years or so


----------



## chris (Feb 5, 2015)

Piyush said:


> not in 3 years or so



We had some one given away steam games on request, including latest release, i think it was on this thread.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 5, 2015)

chris said:


> We had some one given away steam games on request, including latest release, i think it was on this thread.


In that case 

In line for arkham knight,GTA 5,mortal kombat x, the division and should I go on?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 5, 2015)

Lemme add in. I'm in line for Dragon Age 2 and Dragon Age Inquisition.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 5, 2015)

may the Satan fulfill all your requests


----------



## aaruni (Feb 5, 2015)

You mean Mr Natas ?

Mr. Natas - XGen Studios Wiki

#RandomTrivia #PossibleOT


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> In that case
> 
> In line for arkham knight,GTA 5,mortal kombat x, the division and should I go on?



For now i just want GTA 5 (not too much greedy)............


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd too like a copy of Dragon Age 2 then


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 6, 2015)

Any giveaways up ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any giveaways up ?



Doesn't looks like it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 21, 2015)

Heroes of the Storm Beta Key (EU only) with me, PM me, but please dont ask simply for the purpose of hoarding. Dont want it to go to waste.


----------



## Alok (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks. I also updated my battle.net beta profile for future tests


----------



## Alok (Apr 17, 2015)

*www.gamingtribe.com/giveaway/domination/Alok_


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

I got a steam key for Dead Space 2. Anyone who likes and don't have this game ?


----------



## hdknitro (Apr 18, 2015)

Have it


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 18, 2015)

Alok said:


> I got a steam key for Dead Space 2. Anyone who likes and don't have this game ?


Do a giveaway on steamgifts


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

hdknitro said:


> Have it



As I said who don't have it 

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do a giveaway on steamgifts



sure. but first here, if everyone has then steamgift


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

Im interested, I still havent completed Dead space 2 because my saves got fcked.. I can trade Dirt 3 key if you want


----------



## Pasapa (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd like dead space 2.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Im interested, I still havent completed Dead space 2 because my saves got fcked.. I can trade Dirt 3 key if you want



agreed


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

Where can we meet


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Where can we meet



lol I'v PM you key


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 18, 2015)

Likewise ! sent you Dirt 3 key
Good doing business with you sir ! (Tips fedora)


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Likewise ! sent you Dirt 3 key
> Good doing business with you sir ! (Tips fedora)



rating 5/5 / good trader/ fast / bleh bleh


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 3, 2015)

Anyone with any steam / origin keys.

Any arcade Or classic crap will do thats what i need


----------



## snap (May 14, 2015)

Free Steam Key For Nosferatu: Wrath Of Malachi | Rock, Paper, Shotgun free game 



Spoiler






Spoiler



3H8JJ-8D2DV-ZQ2PC


----------



## Piyush (May 14, 2015)

snap said:


> Free Steam Key For Nosferatu: Wrath Of Malachi | Rock, Paper, Shotgun free game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks
Saved my time clicking the link


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2015)

^^that random castle generation was spooky in nosferatu.


----------



## Lenny (May 15, 2015)

Steam Weeklong Deals. Check it out here


----------



## aaruni (May 15, 2015)

Lenny said:


> Steam Weeklong Deals. Check it out here



giveaway / free games thread. *NOT* deals / sales thread.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2015)

Won a giveaway 

*i58.tinypic.com/13z95rb.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 12, 2015)

^spotted the piratebay favorite on your browser, 



Spoiler



yarr harr my one eyed matey


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^spotted the piratebay favorite on your browser,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't use it but yes its one of my favourite


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ^spotted the piratebay favorite on your browser,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats everyone's fav i thought that was obvious


----------



## snap (Aug 11, 2015)

Free 'spoiler alert' steam key



Spoiler



40A6Y-2J8Y3-?KP3L

? = First alphabet of the game i play the most


----------



## aaruni (Aug 11, 2015)

snap said:


> Free 'spoiler alert' steam key
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guessed correctly. But I already have the game, apparently.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2015)

snap said:


> Free 'spoiler alert' steam key
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has to be Tiny Build else why would you post it here


----------

